# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Điểm danh 4 phố đồ nướng nổi tiếng đất Hà Thành - Ẩm thực Hà Nội

## hangnt

Thơm phức, ngon, nóng hổi, lại có thể ngồi lai rai mà giá thành thì phải chăng, chính những "ưu điểm" đó khiến đồ nướng hiện là món ăn "hot" nhất tại Hà Nội.

Bởi vậy, giờ đây đi khắp các tuyến phố Hà Nội bạn đều có thể bắt gặp những tấm biển như "Bò nướng", "Nhắng nướng", "Lòng nướng"... 

Dưới đây là 4 phố nướng "tiếng tăm" và thu hút được nhiều thực khách nhất đất thủ đô. Nếu là dân du lịch còn "lạ nước lạ cái", bạn có thể tham khảo trước rồi ghé thăm thưởng thức.:p

*1. Phố chân gà nướng Lý Văn Phúc*

Khoảng hơn chục năm trước, con phố Lý Văn Phúc ngắn xíu rẽ từ trên đường Nguyễn Thái Họcvào còn ít người biết tới. Nhưng giờ đây, ai cũng nhớ đến với một cái tên quen thuộc "Phố chân gà nướng".
Quả thật, món ăn hấp dẫn này đã khiến một con phố thay da đổi thịt nhiều. Có dịp tới đây vào những buổi tối, bất kể mùa đông hay mùa hè, bạn sẽ dễ dàng bắt gặp khung cảnh nhộn nhịp như lễ hội. 

Các tấm biển sáng đèn mọc san sát nhau, xe trải dài, nam thanh nữ tú ngồi đông đúc ăn uống vui vẻ trong ánh đèn vàng, hòa cùng làn khói cay cay mắt nhưng nức mũi người qua đường...




Chân gà nướng là món ăn đơn giản. Bí quyết chủ yếu chính là kĩ năng tẩm ướp khéo với mật ong và các loại gia giảm sao cho ngấm, sau đó nướng trên than hoa đến khi bên trong chín đều, còn bên ngoài vàng ươm, ăn giòn tan và thơm lựng. 

Ăn món này thú vị ở chỗ bạn phải chịu khó nhẩn nha "gặm nhấm" thật kĩ thì mới tận hưởng được hết cái cảm giác giòn giòn, dai dai, ngòn ngọt của món ăn.

"Kế thừa" món chân gà nướng, ở đây còn phát triển thêm nhiều món nữa như cánh gà nướng, sườn nướng, khoai lang nướng, bánh mì... đều là những "khoái khẩu" của các bạn trẻ. 

Hơn nữa thực đơn khá rẻ: chân gà 5.000 đồng/xiên, cánh gà 15.000 đồng/xiên nên ở đây thực khách có thể mặc sức ngồi lai rai cả buổi tối, rôm rả với bao câu chuyện thú vị.


Con phố Lý Văn Phúc tuy ngắn nhưng lại có quá nhiều quán chân gà. Nếu là người chưa có kinh nghiệm, bạn sẽ dễ "hoang mang", không biết nên dừng chân ở đâu. 


Có thể mách nhỏ cho bạn, một tiệm đông nhất và được đồn đại rằng ngon nhất là nằm ở cuối phố, bên tay phải. Cũng theo "tương truyền" thì đây là tiệm chân gà nướng đầu tiên, đã trải qua bao "sóng gió", nay mới định cư yên ổn được.

*2. Phố lòng nướng Korean ở Gầm Cầu*

Tuổi đời của phố lòng nướng tuy ngắn hơn phố chân gà nhưng về độ "hot" thì còn nhỉnh hơn. Nếu nói về tiểu sử, nó cũng trải qua khá nhiều "đấu tranh", "bon chen" thì mới có được như ngày hôm nay.

Không biết có phải học hỏi từ Hàn Quốc thật không nhưng thương hiệu "Lòng nướng Korean" du nhập vào Hà Nội khoảng 5-6 năm nay. Quán đầu tiên không phải ở Gầm Cầu mà là ở Hàng Giấy (hai phố này nằm vuông góc với nhau). 


Thời điểm ấy, món này mới chỉ được bộ phận nhỏ thanh niên khu phố cổ biết tới. Sau đó, một gia đình khác thấy lòng nướng có tiềm năng, liền nhanh trí học hỏi, rồi tranh thủ phố Gầm Cầu vào buổi tối vắng vẻ, thưa thớt, đã dựng lên một tiệm khác với cùng "thương hiệu". 

Nhưng điều thú vị là tiệm "sinh sau đẻ muộn" này lại có lộc hơn, làm ăn phát đạt hơn. Và nó chính là quán có công biến phố Gầm Cầu không còn im lìm khi nắng tắt nữa.


Giờ đây, cứ khoảng 6h chiều trở đi, phố Gầm Cầu dẹp hết các sạp hàng giày dép, bát đĩa (loại hàng hóa chuyên bán buổi ban ngày) để nhường chỗ cho những bếp nướng, những tấm bạt, bàn ghế... chuẩn bị cho một buổi tối ẩm thực nhộn nhịp.

Gọi chung là lòng nướng, nhưng tại đây có nhiều món hơn thế. Đó là các loại nội tạng heo như lòng, tràng, dạ dày, nõn đuôi, cổ hũ... đều được làm sạch rồi tẩm một chút cay cay, ngọt ngọt, mằn mặn sao cho hương vị thật đậm đà, nướng lên rất thơm ngon. 


Cái cảm giác dai dai, mềm mềm, nóng hổi của món ăn dễ dàng chinh phục được mọi thực khách ở mọi lứa tuổi.

Giờ cao điểm của phố lòng nướng là tầm 20h. Đặc biệt vào những hôm mùa đông gió rét hay những ngày Lễ Tết tấp nập, nhiều người đi chơi lượn quanh khu phố cổ rồi ghé đây tụ tập càng đông, khiến phố Gầm Cầu quá tải hơn bao giờ hết. 

Có lẽ món ngon, cộng với mức giá bình dân: 35.000 đồng/đĩa lòng (các loại).

*3. Phố Mực nướng Hàng Bồ*

Khác với những con phố trên, phố mực nướng chỉ sống về đêm, tức là khoảng 21h-22h trở đi. Lúc này, mọi sạp hàng chuyên bán phụ liệu may mặc của phố Hàng Bồ đã đóng cửa hết, các chủ quán mực nướng vỉa hè mới có dịp "tung hoành". 

Chỉ với một cái bếp than hoa nhỏ, một mẹt mực khô, 5-7 chiếc chiếu, thế là bất cứ nơi đâu trên con phố này đã có thể mọc lên một tiệm mực nướng.


Nhâm nhi con mực với một chai rượu vodka nhẹ, cộng thêm chút đồ "hãm" như xoài xanh, củ đậu đúng là khoái khẩu của dân nhậu.

Hoặc đơn giản chỉ là đi qua đây, ngửi thấy mùi thơm quyến rũ của mực nướng, bạn không thể cầm lòng, rồi sà vào cũng đã góp thêm cho phố Hàng Bồ trở nên đông vui hơn bao giờ hết.


Nhiều người vẫn bảo, kể cả ra tận biển, chưa chắc bạn đã thưởng thức được loại mực khô thượng hạng như ở phố Hàng Bồ. Quả đúng vậy, mực Hàng Bồ "đắt nhưng sắt ra miếng", con nào cũng dày mình, ngọt thịt. 

Thêm nữa trình độ nướng chuyên nghiệp của chủ quán sẽ làm thực khách thỏa thê với cảm giác vừa được ăn ngon, vừa được ngồi vỉa hè mát lộng, ngắm phố cổ Hà Nội về đêm.

*4. Phố nhắng nướng Đại Cồ Việt*

Gọi là phố nướng có lẽ hơi "ngoa", vì dọc Đại Cồ Việt chỉ có đôi ba quán Nhắng. Tuy nhiên, nơi đây là mảnh đất đầu tiên cho ra đời món ăn độc đáo này ở Hà Nội. 

Hơn nữa, quán khai sinh ra món "Nhắng nướng" giờ đây đã phát triển và chuyên nghiệp tới mức khiến người ta tưởng tượng như quán trải dài khắp phố Đại Cồ Việt.


Nếu không tin bạn có thể ghé thăm địa chỉ 81 Đại Cồ Việt. Vào tầm 20h-21h tối, bạn sẽ chứng kiến cảnh bao thanh niên ngồi chật kín từng centimet khu vỉa hè rộng lớn, bất chấp cái nóng nực bên bếp than hoa, bất chấp cái khói cay xè mắt, họ ngồi ăn nhậu với nhau hàng tiếng đồng hồ mà vẫn không muốn dừng câu chuyện.

Để hỏi "nhắng" là con gì thì không ai cắt nghĩa được vì đây chỉ là tên chung của các loại đồ mướng rất phong phú như thịt ba chỉ, lòng, tràng, nầm, bò, bạch tuộc... Có lẽ chủ quán nghĩ ra cái tên này cũng để thu hút sự chú ý của thực khách.


Ăn nhắng nướng, bạn không thể thưởng thức một cách lười biếng như các món trên mà phải tự nướng. Tức là quán chỉ đưa ra cho khách những đĩa thức ăn đã được tẩm ướp, còn "công cuộc nướng" thuộc về bạn. 

Vì vậy, để có miếng ăn ngon bạn sẽ phải vất vả một chút, vừa phải chờ đợi, vừa phải lật đồ ăn liên tục. Nhưng cảm giác "tay làm hàm nhai" cũng là một trong những điểm khiến món nhắng trở nên thú vị hơn. 

Thử tưởng tượng xem, vào tối mùa đông mưa phùn gió bấc, được ngồi cùng nhóm bạn quanh chiếc bếp than hoa đỏ rực, xuýt xoa nhâm nhi các loại thịt nướng, như vậy thì còn gì bằng?




Nguồn: afamily

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Toàn những đặc sản đường phố
Nhưng mà thấy ko an toàn vệ sinh cho lắm

----------


## pigcute

Đều là những nơi nổi tiếng của teen  :cuoi1: 
Mặc dù ko biết vệ sinh thế lào nhưng thấy các anh em vẫn chiến ác lắm  :cuoi:

----------


## Chimera

Nhìn mà nuốt....
Mùa đông mà lượn ở đây thì tuyệt hé hé

----------


## loanxinh

biết thế nào an toàn vệ sinh, nhà hàng sang trọng đã an toàn đây à

----------


## thuty

Mình thấy nhiều khả năng là đồ trung quốc lắm. Nhưng giờ đồ đểu ở khắp nơi, đôi khi cũng phải khuất mắt thôi

----------


## cheezelsoshi

có ăn đồ nướng ở Phố chân gà nướng Lý Văn Phúc rồi
nói thật chỗ đó đông người ăn thật nhưng mà mất vệ sinh lắm
có đến ăn 1 lần thôi mà lần sau ko dám đến >"<

----------

